
Oculus Quest Review - dcminter
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/oculus-quest-review-2019s-best-new-gaming-system-is-wireless-affordable-vr/
======
cynic_
> My biggest issue with Oculus Quest is its weight and fit.

They should move more stuff off the front of the headset, it would help
relieve the pressure on the face and make it more balanced. Like in this mod
from Palmer Luckey where he removed the battery and attaches a bigger one to
the strap [https://palmerluckey.com/oculus-goblack-how-to-make-your-
ocu...](https://palmerluckey.com/oculus-goblack-how-to-make-your-oculus-go-
better/)

